# Dialers? Does anyone remember Dialers?



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

Dies wird ein lustiger Thread. Die lustigsten oder auch nur ganz besondere Dialer. 
Den Anfang macht zum einen der "Erotowerdialer".- Das ist der Dialer, der zum berühmten BGH-Urteil geführt hat. Die Tagesschau hatte damals einen aconti eingeblendet im Bericht. Ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass es ein TSCash-Dialer war. Und so sah er aus... (Eigentlich hätte hier auch gut ein Foto des Lieblingsautos von Herrn H*H* gepasst, mit dem dieser in Spanien rumgefahren ist)

Dann noch zwei eher unbekannte Teilchen: Ein "Carpediem-Dialer" aus Frankreich (Testversion mit 0037-Anwahl) und ein "EZ-Dialer" der berühmten Firma "Global Internet Billing", vor der in einem Vortrag der US-Behörden gewarnt wurde (a long long time ago). Hier auch nur der Demo-Dialer.

Falls jemand besondere Wünsche hat, z.B. einen bestimmten Dialer - bitte fragen, ich kuck mal, ob ich den finde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Dialer? Does anyone remember Dialer?*

Hier zwei gaaaanz alte dänische Dialer, ca. von 1999 (lustig: Dieser Service kostet Dich ... dann kommt nichts) (ist von TBS GmbH Hamburg, wurde aber *in Flensburg hergestellt* Beim K*G* - nicht bei BU, die kommen aber auch noch hier, versprochen!)
(Telekomanwalt und FST-Cheffe Achim W* hat vor diesen Dialern gewarnt. Laut Bundesregierung (Anfrage 2001) habe aber eine Prüfung des Lobbyverbandes FST ergeben, dass nur die wenigsten Dialer unseriös seien. Schon damals funktionierte die Taktik der Mehrwertlobby, die "rotten apple theory" als Blocker gegen zu starke Regulierung. Weltweite Verarsche...)

Für Szenekenner mag interessant sein, dass diese Dänendialer einen spannenden Namen hatten:  "keinekreditkarte.exe". Zu Englisch: nocreditcard. Klingelt's? Und: Nein, das halte ich NICHT für zufällig...

Der dritte ist der "Masterconnector" der Firstway. Auch "Masterfucker" genannt, oder?


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: Dialer? Does anyone remember Dialer?*

BOAR, 49€ Einwahl plus 1€ ...........
Ist doch Sittenwidrig, oder? Krass sowas.

Aber netter Thread, so bekomme ich auch mal Dialer zu Sehen


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Dialer? Does anyone remember Dialer?*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Aber netter Thread, so bekomme ich auch mal Dialer zu sehen


Ich denke, dass viele Betroffene von damals hier auch das erste Mal die Fenster mit dem Preishinweis sehen 

Außerdem musste ich leider feststellen, dass das mit der "Sandbox" nicht immer so richtig funktioniert. Daher werde ich hier nicht so schnell "liefern" können, wie ich dachte. Zwar kann ein Dialer mir nichts tun, aber oft ist der Aufwand für so'n Bildchen zu groß, wenn man hinterher wieder den ganzen Müll aufräumen muss.

Dieses Mal dabei:
Afendis AG München (auch aktuell ja wieder indirekt im Gespräch)
??? web.exe aus 2003 (das war irgendein ganz mieses Teil...)
Globallines AG (Liechtenstein/Heppenheim/Rio)


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: Dialers? Does anyone remember Dialers?*

Wennst da Hilfe Brauchst. 
ich arbeite inner VM mit Automatischer Rücksicherung eines Backups bei Neustart. Ohne LAN/Modem oder Sonstiges


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Dialers? Does anyone remember Dialers?*

Können tät ich's, allein der Zeitaufwand ist zu groß. Ich hab hier ... _vergleichsweise_ viele Dialer 

Hier noch einmal drei feine Exemplare: Der TSCore-Dialer, der 0193 gewählt hat. War ein heißes Thema hier...

Dann ein 0088-Dialer, sah man eher selten in natura *lol*

und schließlich sein netter kleiner aconti. Brav, aber dennoch eigentlich nicht ganz regelkonform. Ach ja.

xxxx
ich hoffe, ich muss das zweite Bildchen nicht editieren
Das hab ich jetzt wieder nicht bedacht 
xxxx


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Dialers? Does anyone remember Dialers?*

Und hier ein paar Klassiker aus 2004

Heisse Diskussionen mit dem Dialernutzer "Day" (mit Bildmaterial)
und auch
Heisse Diskussionen unter den "alten Hasen"

Noch mehr Diskussionen um Dialerfenster (mit Bildmaterial aus dem Giftkeller)


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2008)

*AW: Dialer? Does anyone remember Dialer?*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> BOAR, 49€ Einwahl plus 1€


Na dann schau Dir mal den uuuuuuuuh(n)seriösen Dutchweb24-Dialer an (Bild 2 und 3)

Der andere ist wiueder ein Auslandsdialer aus dem berühmten Ort "Gibraltar" (ein Münchner Vorort, wie man weiß)


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 August 2008)

*AW: Dialers? Does anyone remember Dialers?*

Der dritte von den Dialern hat mir eben die Startleiste abgeschossen (wie geht denn das aus der Sandbox raus?). Und ein comvtx-Uhse-Dialer hat es in die Netzwerkeinstellungen geschafft (ebenfalls in der Sandbox gestartet). 
So was aber auch...

Der in der Mitte ist ein deutscher Standarddialer mit mittlerem Trickspotential, flankiert wird der von zwei... nuja... eher exotischeren Exemplaren. Links (00290) ist übrigens "St. Helena". Eine echte Rarität 
Der rechte Dialer hat einen drolligen AGB-Text. Was der gewählt hat, weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: Dialers? Does anyone remember Dialers?*

ich sagte ja, nicht inner SB installen, sondern ne VM machen mit Backup-partition und die Dial Attemps inner Console Loggen.
So kommst auch an die Rufnummern Ran


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 August 2009)

*AW: Dialers? Does anyone remember Dialers?*

Nochmals drei Dialer: Der vom Dezember 2003 war quasi mein "Initialdialer" 
Der andere von Euroline wählte eine 040-Nummer ("Dänenmafia")
Der dritte ist der "Sendmandialer", der meines Wissens in-telegence eine Sperre als Dienstanbieter in UK eingebracht hat


----------

